
GehriRoute – Create and share routes (Beta invitations open) - ateevchopra
http://gehriroute.net
======
joelthelion
A paragraph explaining the concept would be a bare minimum to get me to
subscribe.

~~~
ateevchopra
Thank you your viewpoint. I can understand. I just want to tell you something
more about this. We will be activating the applied accounts within a week. The
idea is actually very popular among the people of northern India. The term
"gehri" has a punjabi slang attached to it. It means "rounds". So whenever
people go out in the city to take a "round" for leisure, they call it a
"gehri".

Check this location page on facebook : [https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gehri-
Route-Sector-891011/210...](https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gehri-Route-
Sector-891011/210996335583444)

Its not even a single real location. Its a complete route.

And check the number of checkins. : It has : 115,717 Checkins !!

~~~
kops
I am from north India, but I didn't get it either. If it were spelt as "Ghera"
I might have had some luck, but the moment you swap 'h' and 'e', I am lost.

As someone else suggested, stick a sentence somewhere right on top indicating
what this site does e.g. "Claim and share your favourite route maps with
friends" or some such thing.

Good luck

~~~
ateevchopra
"Ghera" is a Hindi word meaning "Deep". "Gehri" is a Punjabi word meaning
"Rounds" (literally). As @gsa said, we can say it as "a joyride". That is
actually a better explanation for it

~~~
kranner
I think kops does mean 'Ghera' as in circle. You're probably thinking of
'Gaihra' as in deep.

'Gehri route' is more commonly spelt 'Geri route'. See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geri_route](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geri_route)

------
dingaling
Some technology details would be useful, beyond what's on the About page. From
a small crop it looks like it might be built on Google Maps; I'd prefer OSM
data as being much fresher than that.

Also, www.blog.gehriroute.net ( the Blog link at the bottom of the pages ) has
no DNS A or AAAA records ( I checked OpenDNS and Google DNS too )

~~~
ateevchopra
Thank you for your suggestion. Yes. We are currently using Google Maps API.I
will take your suggestion of OSM very seriously. Is OSM really very fast ? And
can you please tell me if their data is accurate in countries like India ?

PS: we don't have a blog right now. We are working on it.

~~~
dingaling
Hi! Google Maps will have the advantage in handling huge loads, but I find OSM
data much fresher in terms of new developments ( roads, housing estates etc )
and it has much more useful data for pedestrians and cyclists.

I've yet to be impressed by Google Maps' directions for pedestrians, often it
sends us along busy roads without sidewalks because there's no commercial
incentive to research and include pedestrian-only shortcuts.

I suppose it depends on your userbase.

------
swatkat
Nice. In about page, should it be _" Let the world know why your city
rocks!"_?

Also, I get a 404 when I click on top-left corner logo or _" Be the first
one"_ button in about page.

~~~
ateevchopra
Thanks for pointing out. I will just correct it.

------
compare
An idea based on scaling up a type of advice that people already naturally
give each other in person. I like it.

------
Sam121
Applied. Pretty clean interface. I like the about page: gehriroute.net/about

~~~
ateevchopra
Thanks for registering. And thanks for the complement.

